# Cargador de telefono inalámbrico no finaliza la carga nunca



## galvi (Sep 9, 2007)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo aquí, así que os saludo a todos.

Tengo un problema con un cargador de un teléfono inalámbrico que no finaliza la carga nunca. Es decir, le coloco el teléfono inalámbrico, que tiene como baterías 2 pilas AAA recargables de 1,2 V y 600 mAh y son de Ni-Mh, en la base, pero no deja nunca de cargar, lo he tenido así más de dos días (48 horas) y la luz que indica que está cargando no se apaga nunca.

Este teléfono ha estado sin usarse durante unos 3 años, con las pilas recargables fuera del teléfono claro está, y las dejé a media carga como es lo recomendable.

Yo suponía que el problema venía de las pilas recargables, así que he probado con otras pilas más nuevas (800 mAh Ni-Mh) y que no han estado en desuso en ningún momento (con lo cual no han podido descargarse con el tiempo); pero me ocurre lo mismo, al ponerlo en su base y esperar aún más tiempo, no deja nunca de cargar. 

Parece como si no detectara que las pilas están completamente cargadas, ya que las he cargado completamente en un cargador (que sí funciona bien) normal durante 15 horas, las he puesto en el teléfono, lo he colocado en su base y ¡¡¡se ha puesto a cargar otra vez durante todo el tiempo que le he dejado (más de un día)!!!

Por favor, decidme si se puede hacer algo a este cargador del teléfono o lo dejo tal y como está, aunque lo que me temo es que tarde o temprano, el cargador se quemará al no dejar nunca de cargar.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 9, 2007)

Primero la prueba del algodon, hay quise decir de la nariz, busca algun agujero y huelelo, no debe hacer ningun olor penetrante, ligeramente acido.  Por desgracia no te puedo mandar el olor por internet. Ha veces se chamusca algun componentes sobretodo resistencias o el transistor.

Otra cosa:

Haz una prueba, descarga la bateria (la vieja) con una lampara de linterna hasta que se apague, debes estar al tanto en el momento que se apague la lampara desconectas, esperas unos 10 minutitos y vuelves a descargarla justo cuando el filamento se apague.

Estate atento en el instante que no luzca el filamento la desconectas.

Ahora pones a recargar  el telefono.


Si tienes suerte y es un cargador inteligente detectara como  bateria nueva y empezara el proceso de carga desde cero.

Corren por ahi algunos modelos que no funcionan correctamente , normalmente los regalan con los puntos de las tarjetas de debido, si no me falla la memoria eran motorola.


----------



## galvi (Sep 17, 2007)

Hola. Gracias por contestar tiopepe123.
El cargador del inalámbrico no huele a nada raro como me comentas.
Y he intentado probar eso que me dices con la linterna de descargar completamente las pilas AAA. No he conseguido una linterna para eso, pero sí te aseguro que he conseguido descargarlas por completo. Pero no ha cambiado nada, las puse a cargar dentro del teléfono en su base y así han estado durante 2,5 días completos con sus noches y no ha dejado de cargar.
¿Se os ocurre alguna otra idea que me solucione el problema? 
Si lo dejo así cargando de por siempre, ¿se podría quemar el cargador o el teléfono?


----------

